# Betta fish jokes or puns, got any?



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I would love to hear them lol :lol:


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

I just got this sticker for the back window of my car...


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

thats cute! lol


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

What does the old betta say? 

"I've seen betta days."

What's the name of the new betta sorority with three members?

Beta Beta Beta.

What do two males say when they're done flaring?

"I'm fin-ished."


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

ive seen betta days!! lol!!! im gonna use that okay!?xD


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Haha, go ahead.  (Although I've genuinely been considering making a betta website called "Seen Betta Days." lol) It's even funnier if you pronounce betta BET-uh.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

yeah, where im from no one sais betta the right way, they say BET-uh...like no...just no...lolxD


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Ha, that's strange. I'm in Colorado too, and everyone around here says BAY-tuh. I always say BAY-tuh too, lol. I think it's still up for debate which way is correct...:lol:


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

yeah, it doesnt even mater to me lolxD its just funny how people say it different, and oh hey look at that a fellow Coloradan!


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

lol, yeah, my mom asked me which way is correct yesterday, and I wasn't sure what to say. :lol: Yeah, there are more Coloradans here than I thought! I can think of five of them off the top of my head. (We should make a betta club or something.)


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Male Betta: I have a story to "TAIL" 

XD!! Corny/Cheesy but it works LOL!!!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

lol yeah, ive noticed a few members from Colorado on here lolxD


----------

